# Radios and Communications Alternatives to the standard syste



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

This information is from a good friend of mine who is an professional in his field. It would be a good idea to have an alternative communication system and news source when our standard system is taken offline by whatever means. Disaster or ....you fill in the blank.

Radios and Communications Recommended Solutions for when the system of communications goes down.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Nothing showing up, i,am still interested.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

watchman220 said:


> This information is from a good friend of mine who is an professional in his field. It would be a good idea to have an alternative communication system and news source when our standard system is taken offline by whatever means. Disaster or ....you fill in the blank.
> 
> Radios and Communications Recommended Solutions for when the system of communications goes down.


I believe that is a bad link, would like to see also.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that the link died ... I remember reading it a month ago, but, I didn't .pdf it for my computer thinking that it would stay around for a long time...


----------



## Hokoman (Feb 16, 2010)

watchman220 said:


> This information is from a good friend of mine who is an professional in his field. It would be a good idea to have an alternative communication system and news source when our standard system is taken offline by whatever means. Disaster or ....you fill in the blank.
> 
> Radios and Communications Recommended Solutions for when the system of communications goes down.


Here is the correct link:
http://www.thestrongwatchman.com/st...endations&catid=47:news-underground&Itemid=68
Be well,'Hokoman


----------



## 11D20 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Radios and communications*

I also live in Arizona and I can say about HRO (Ham Radio Outlet) is half the time they do not have the products in stock....Sorry, but it is true, if you visit the store...I got tired of being told "they can order it" ....Moreover with the increased sales tax that the state just passed, because the state is going broke, I think the better bet would be to order from AES electronics supply...

For all of the money that you would spend on a shortwave receiver, above, I would really consider a used piece of ham radio gear.....Older radios such as the Kenwood TS440, Yaesu FT101's and older Icoms would really be the better ticket...Better yet, it's the Yaesu FT817nd portable.....Ebay is way over priced on these older great radios's, but sometimes you can find a decent deal....I've bought 2 kenwoods off ebay and I am pleased....But if you type into a search engine ARRL and then look up on that page "Hamfest" in your local area/state that is where you will find decent priced gear...
.By all means consider getting your ham radio license, it is easy since the code was dropped...I would recommend at least a general license, so that you can use the HF bands....
Either-way, you'd have an excellent receiver that would blow away anything that you buy in shortwave listening radios, dollar for dollar....Plus, if you decide to go with a license, you'll learn how to build homemade antenna's that work~! Radio theory and electronics theory......All of this is priceless...

Older kenwoods like the ts430, ts440, ts120, ts 680 sell in the $300~$400 dollar range....You can't beat the receiver once you hook up a good antenna....On my kenwood ts440 s, I have talked into Johannesburg South Africa/Arizona from my RV with a butternut 6hv antenna at 100 watts solar and battery powered....


----------



## jontwork (Apr 6, 2010)

watchman220 said:


> This information is from a good friend of mine who is an professional in his field. It would be a good idea to have an alternative communication system and news source when our standard system is taken offline by whatever means. Disaster or ....you fill in the blank.
> 
> Radios and Communications Recommended Solutions for when the system of communications goes down.


I am surprised that after I quickly scanned his suggested models it occurs to me that none of them have S.A.M.E. capability which I consider to be VERY important especially if I am in an area that is affected by BAD weather. I fail to understand why all radio manufacturers have not equipped all radios with the feature. Price I guess.
NOAA Weather Radio SAME Info
Regards,


----------



## jontwork (Apr 6, 2010)

kyfarmer said:


> Nothing showing up, i,am still interested.


It works for me.
Try this link and see if you can get through.
Radios and Communications Recommendations | The Strong Watchman
Regards,


----------



## NotSoFast (Jun 9, 2009)

The link worked for me as well.

He mentions bang-for-the-buck but doesn't mention the Sony ICF-SW7600GR. I have one and I highly recommend it.

Sony ICF-SW7600GR Shortwave Radio, Sony icfsw7600gr

But that would be for portable use. I would still prefer the Icom RC-75 which is going for around $620 new and about $400-450 used.

ICOM R75 Icom ic-r75 Communications Receiver, R-75


----------

